# Ignition timing on a 2.0 ABA from scratch...



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I rebuilt my ABA engine and I have to set the ignition timing and install the timing belt and distributor...
I used the search, but I couldnt find any posts that had decent pics or a good description of setting up the timing from scratch...
Can anyone describe for me (or link a post) how to set up the timing, assuming that the distributor is removed, and the camshaft, intermediate shaft and crank are all out of sync. I found the TDC mark on the crank, and I am running a Techtonics Tuning Adj. Cam gear.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Ignition timing on a 2.0 ABA from scratch... (Jettaboy1884)*

The cam gear should still have an OT mark on it. That has to line up with the arrow that is on the plastic piece behind the cam gear. 
The mark on the crank pulley needs to line up with the arrow on the plastic timing belt cover (lower piece). There is a mark on the flywheel that should line up with the arrow on the housing. I don't know if it needs to if you can see the timing mark on the crank pulley, but I always start with that, especially since I didn't put my lower cover back on.
Dunno about the distributor, since that has to point towards the back of the engine, at the mark on the housing. I suppose it's possible to install that later maybe.
Hopefully that helps
If that's not clear enough for you, I can take a couple pics. It's still on jackstands










_Modified by vwboomer2 at 5:56 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, the cam gear does still have that OT mark even though it is a aftermarket one...
I don't have that upper piece from the valve cover with the marks on it, but I have seen pics and I could probably make do with it. Or, I thought you are supposed to line up a little dot on the backside of the cam gear with the top of the cylinder head... ? (Maybe not on ABA's)
I just remembered that I have an ABA engine laying around that still has the dizzy installed with the intermediate shaft, so I will take a look at that and use it as a reference...
Also, I am using my 83 GTI pulley's. I was able to find the top dead center mark on the flywheel, so that is all good. I am just a little confused when it comes to the Dizzy, intermediate shaft, and the cam gear...


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

I think put the dist in and then do the timing. Unless you have a good reason for leaving it out, it'll make life easier I think.
Without the guide on the valve cover it will be harder, but probably still doable.
I did take a picture of the cam gear mark, but since I was too lazy to rotate to TDC all you can see is the mark. It's a hard shot to get with everything else in the way. 
I don't know about a dot on the cam gear on the backside. There is one on the front side which seems to be 180degrees apart from the OT mark though.
I had a helluva time getting the timing set right.


----------



## pjam (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

This might help:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1745065


----------

